# just some sad moments...



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*heini and me went to the vet today, he has a little black spot on one of his toenails, so I wanted to let the vet have an eye on it. it is nothing serious, just a little dried blood scab from hurting himself while playing or so. she washed the paw very well with a lovely wellness-footbath and put some cream on the spot. me spending money again, because of beeing a clucking hen...:blush:

well this is why we were at the vet...

but what really REALLY bothers me, even now, hours later. 
there was a lady there with me, she had a yorkshire terrier with here, in a little wooden basket, wrapped in a blankie. the little girl was very old and coughing badly. heini wanted to play with her, abut I held him back, that would have been too exciting for the little girl, but you could see, she was somehow interested still, even though she was so ill. I thought that was so sweet. she looked at heini all interested and you yould see, she once was a quite a hot chick amongst the boys. for a little moment, she had this light in her eyes :wub:

the woman was crying. she told me, her baby will have to be put down. she had her appointment after us.
when heini and me came out, it was her turn. I couldn't help myself and hugged her. i felt so very sorry for her and she was sooo sad. heartbroken.

this just doesn't let me calm down anymore. I feel sooo sad. and it makes me so frightend thinking about the day heini will have to leave. I can't stop thinking about it and it makes me cry. 
well SILLY me, heini is well up and next week is his 6th birthday, so there is still sooo much time.
this meeting with the lady just showed me how MUCH we do love those little ones, how much they mean to us and what a big part they take in our lives.

the husband of that lady and the son, meanwhile were reading magazines and joking. well...everyone deals with such a thing differently, and I don't want to **prejudge**, but somehow I have the feeling that lady is at home, crying her heart out and son & husband are watching TV or something.

I will stop now, these emotions are taking overhand *g*
sorry, I just thought, if anybody will understand my thoughts, then it will be you, my friends.*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh that is so sad. It is such a hard thing to do and you were so sweet and kind to her. I know what you mean by her husband and son, they should have been comforting her. Thank you for your sweet gesture, I know she will think of you when she goes home and your kindness. 

Glad Heini is okay!!! That is your sweet special little man!!!:wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We have been there and it is heart wrenching. You never get over it and only knowing that you are giving your baby a gift of a better place and free from pain helps the heart- ache a tiny bit.
Very sad.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I am really, really scared of that day. 
still I would want heini to be 'released' if it is time for that.

these thoughts are not good, but sometimes, they overwhelm me. sorry.

thanks for letting me share.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That poor lady and her poor baby. I would have been bawling along with her in the office. I can't even imagine the day I will have to say goodbye to Jack or Jill - I don't think I'll survive! And I know how much you love Heini - isn't it amazing how much love these little ones bring to our lives?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's so hard, I miss my Muffy so much:smcry:I prayed and prayed he would just go to sleep, but we had to help him go to the bridge. I know our babies are own loan for a time but I can't even let myself think of that day when Matilda goes:crying:you can never be prepared. My heart goes out to that lady, I would have given her a hug also.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

drclee said:


> - isn't it amazing how much love these little ones bring to our lives?


you are so right. it is as if they wake up our heart from a deep sleep. :smootch:





Matilda's mommy said:


> It's so hard, I miss my Muffy so much:smcry:I prayed and prayed he would just go to sleep, but we had to help him go to the bridge.


 rest in peace little muffy.
you are a good and loving person, that is why you helped muffy. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't imagine that day either with Jodi, although I went thru this with my cat Maggie last year, it was not easy. Try to remember that that little dog had a wonderful life with her mom. I guess you will never forget her and she won't forget you either. For me at least just knowing it was the best thing for Maggie brought me some peace and it was the only choice I could make. 

I think I would tend to feel the same way about the husband and son but they did go there with her so that's a good sign.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

We had Tasha our poodle for 16 years before she passed. The lost was so hard.
One of the first things that I thought when we got MiLey was I'm going to miss her when she passes.
"Better to love and lost then never to loved at all". I'm thankful that I have MiLey :Sunny Smile:.
I'm glad that everything went great for Heini :aktion033:.

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

As I read your post, I know just what you were feeling today witnessing that. It does make me feel so blessed by time right now because my furkids are all so young. I have been through the difficult days of losing a beloved pet and I am hoping those days are very far away for meat the moment, indeed, as they are for you and Heini. 

But when I first joined this forum I had just lost my beloved Cloud. He was 15.5 years old. He was my first Maltese and so special to me. I have also lost Clancy, Clouseau, Cameo and Calypso. In some ways I think it gets harder to lose them each time because even as you learn to love another you know there will never be another that can truly take the place because they are all so unique and the relationship you have shared is momentous all on its own. 

However, grieving for Clancy led me to Calypso and Cameo. Grieving for Cloud and Clouseau led me to Cadeau and grieving for Cameo and Calypso led me to Cadie and Cacia. Each of them have helped me to heal from the loss. I have been blessed to share my love and my joys, my sorrows and my tears with these most beautiful creatures. I cannot imagine life without them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Agggggghhhh! hard to read these things. :crying:Still too close to the surface after losing my little Bichon last year. A lot of people still just don't get it when you are walking around in a daze with tears running down your face for weeks after losing a little dog.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I know those sad feelings too well. Sometimes I look at Boo & Hannah & those depressing thoughts come creeping in. I try not to dwell on it, sometimes I can feel an anxiety attack coming. I know my DH will be heartbroken too. He may deal with it different,but I know. That was so sweet of you to comfort that lady.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Reading your story - I had tears in my eyes....it brought memories flooding back. My bichon, Lacie was just about 15 when we had to take her to the vet....for the last time. :smcry:

It's tha hardest part about having a pet.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. I lost my dear Samantha over 2 years ago and I still miss her dearly, even though I love Sweetness and Tessa more than life itself. 

Similar story years ago - Sam had a mild case of IBS but when she would get an attack she was in pain so we made multiple trips over the years to the emergency vet at night and on weekends. One night, I think it was about 3 am because Sam woke us up in horrible pain and I couldn't bear it, I was in the emergency vet's with her and a couple was putting down their Westie. I was crying right along with them and the wife and I were hugging each other. As I was paying my bill and leaving, the receptionist who also worked at my vet's asked how I knew the other couple and in between sobs I said "I don't - I've never met them before now." 

I think we all just know that it will be us some day and that we know how very much the other fluff is loved.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What a sad story and yet so beautiful, our little Heini put a gleam in her eyes with a hope for her future of what was to come for her. I know that animals know what is coming and it was so good of Heini to be there for her to give her a special goodbye. It was meant to be for you to be there at that special time.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It breaks my heart just reading your post. 
How sad for that poor woman. :smcry:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I know how you feel. I remember when we took our Andy to the specialist on his last day...when we thought we were just taking him for an ultrasound.

While we were waiting, a couple was there with a beagle, and their other beagle as they traveled a few hours to come. But their beagle that was at the vet was very ill. It had a tumor, and heart condition. They were doing everything they could. And I just remember sitting there hoping the best for them. And here within the next 30 min...would have ended up being the last time I ever saw my Andy again.
Their dog seemed SO much worse off than mine. My dog walked in sniffing the flowers along the way. And their dog was on all kinds of pain meds, and they KNEW it had a tumor the size of a baseball or something. But then my dog was the one to have passed away that day...probably not theirs.

So yes...I know now. I mean I try to live by not taking everyday for granted. And we always say, woulda coulda shoulda. I would have told Andy how much I loved him that day or gave him 1000 extra kisses if I knew. But we I think try not to dwell on that sadness day in and day out..or it would be a very depressing life! I've had that happen with family members too even. Like OMG they died, and the last time I spoke to them I didn't tell them I loved them.
But I think a lot of people have regrets in that regard.

But when you do come across those certain circumstances like you did at the vet...they remind us that life is short. So like I've said before give all your doggies, kitties and whatever else an extra squeeze tonight...because their lives are EVEN shorter! It sucks... Why do turtles have to live for like a hundred years?? But not puppies and kitties?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

HEINI said:


> I am really, really scared of that day.
> still I would want heini to be 'released' if it is time for that.
> 
> these thoughts are not good, but sometimes, they overwhelm me. sorry.
> ...


They overwhelm me, too, at times, Becky. I think it's normal. You'll have lots of time with sweet Heini!:wub::wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I know how you are feeling. You know, I'm at the vet's so often,
I witness this quite a bit. I've also been in their shoes so many times,
I can see them walking through the door, and I know why they are
there. I've had that look (emptiness, helplessness, still praying it's all
a dream).

My heart just drops for them. I still cry when I see this. One man didn't
want to go in the room with his doggie, I talked to him about it, and went
in with him. Another lady couldn't handle it at all, so I took her wee little
Yorkie in for her. I held her little doggie, and told her that her mommy
loved her, and just couldn't bare to watch her leave. The vet tech even
cried. 

I'm sooo sorry, my friend. It's very hard. Very sad.:sorry: {hugs you}


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the lady is forever thankful that someone felt and shared her pain. I'm sure some people would think it's silly to get so emotional over a dog,thankfully someone like you ,a stranger validated her love for her little one.

I know how hard it is,our Amy was the hardest,she was so special.They all are but sometimes there's just that certain one... She just couldn't leave us, in all her pain,so we had to release her. 6 years later,we still cry. I think about all my babies and I miss them everyday,even the ones who've been gone over 30 years,I see their pictures and it's like they passed yesterday.

Oh,before I forget,your cereal boxes are on theit way. took a while to find a way to send them,hard to find postal envelopes big enough.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

nostresstoday said:


> "Better to love and lost then never to loved at all". I'm thankful that I have MiLey .


yes, that is true! I kissed and cudled heini all evening yesterday, poor chap didn't even manage to get his sleep. woke up at night, went to his house, kissed him, told him I love him, went back to bed, and that a couple of times. 
I bet he will need looooots of sleep today 



CloudClan said:


> However, grieving for Clancy led me to Calypso and Cameo. Grieving for Cloud and Clouseau led me to Cadeau and grieving for Cameo and Calypso led me to Cadie and Cacia. Each of them have helped me to heal from the loss. I have been blessed to share my love and my joys, my sorrows and my tears with these most beautiful creatures. I cannot imagine life without them.


all the very best for you and your babies, a long an heathy time together!!




silverhaven said:


> Agggggghhhh! hard to read these things. Still too close to the surface after losing my little Bichon last year. A lot of people still just don't get it when you are walking around in a daze with tears running down your face for weeks after losing a little dog.


bichon is in heaven playing with the other doggies and telling everyone about what a good life he had with his mommy, I am sure! 




momtoboo said:


> I know those sad feelings too well. Sometimes I look at Boo & Hannah & those depressing thoughts come creeping in. I try not to dwell on it, sometimes I can feel an anxiety attack coming. I know my DH will be heartbroken too. He may deal with it different,but I know.


we just shouldn't think about this day I think. but sometimes it catches up. cause look, the lady yesterday, she REALLY lost her friend. we still all have our babies here with us. let us celebrate that and be happy. but still, sometimes, these emotions just show their face' all of a sudden. it is great to be able to share with you.



2maltmom said:


> Reading your story - I had tears in my eyes....it brought memories flooding back. My bichon, Lacie was just about 15 when we had to take her to the vet....for the last time.
> 
> It's tha hardest part about having a pet.


rest in peace little lacie. it must be very hard.
I mean, I had to say byebye to socke, but still I feel different about heini, cause he is there 24hours and my soulmate. it scares me thinking of that.




maggieh said:


> ... even though I love Sweetness and Tessa more than life itself.


oh, how lovely to say that! 
rest in peace samantha.



maggieh said:


> I think we all just know that it will be us some day and that we know how very much the other fluff is loved.


:smcry:




LUCY N PETS said:


> What a sad story and yet so beautiful, our little Heini put a gleam in her eyes with a hope for her future of what was to come for her. I know that animals know what is coming and it was so good of Heini to be there for her to give her a special goodbye. It was meant to be for you to be there at that special time.


thank you :hugging:for saying something so sweet, me sitting here sobbing, LOL:blush:




SugarBob62 said:


> ... My dog walked in sniffing the flowers along the way. And their dog was on all kinds of pain meds, and they KNEW it had a tumor the size of a baseball or something. But then my dog was the one to have passed away that day...probably not theirs.


that is a very sad story. oh dear, I feel so heartbroken for you. rest in peace little 'flowersniffer' 



SugarBob62 said:


> So yes...I know now. I mean I try to live by not taking everyday for granted. And we always say, woulda coulda shoulda. I would have told Andy how much I loved him that day or gave him 1000 extra kisses if I knew. But we I think try not to dwell on that sadness day in and day out..or it would be a very depressing life! I've had that happen with family members too even. Like OMG they died, and the last time I spoke to them I didn't tell them I loved them.
> But I think a lot of people have regrets in that regard.





SugarBob62 said:


> But when you do come across those certain circumstances like you did at the vet...they remind us that life is short. So like I've said before give all your doggies, kitties and whatever else an extra squeeze tonight...because their lives are EVEN shorter! It sucks...


:heart::smootch::tender::hugging::sLo_grouphug3:






Bonnie's Mommie said:


> They overwhelm me, too, at times, Becky. I think it's normal. You'll have lots of time with sweet Heini!:wub::wub:


thank you linda. :hugging:





3Maltmom said:


> My heart just drops for them. I still cry when I see this. One man didn't
> want to go in the room with his doggie, I talked to him about it, and went
> in with him. Another lady couldn't handle it at all, so I took her wee little
> Yorkie in for her. I held her little doggie, and told her that her mommy
> ...


you are a true angel. thanks for doing things like that for people and animals who can't do it. you are a great person! :hugging:



michellerobison said:


> . I think about all my babies and I miss them everyday,even the ones who've been gone over 30 years,I see their pictures and it's like they passed yesterday.


I hear that so often when I go for walks and meet people, they start telling me about their lost doggies, sometimes it is 10/15 years ago and they still start crying. I always let them tell me their story and ask about their babies, but mostly they start crying even more. still I ask them, I want them to know that their lost babies are special too, even though they are in rainbowland.



michellerobison said:


> Oh,before I forget,your cereal boxes are on theit way. took a while to find a way to send them,hard to find postal envelopes big enough.


:chili: thank you so much! 




phew what a morning, reading all your post has me sitting here sobbing like a baby *g*
today is another day ..and WHOHEEYY I will start it with kissing heini and g for a lovely walk.

thanks for beeing there you all, my friends.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

It is such a difficult thing to go through, and because dogs' lives are so short, we know when we get a dog that one day we'll have to go through this difficult time.

Losing pets is so difficult that I thought I wouldn't get another dog, but I came to realize that missing out on the joy and love and warmth that dogs offer is worth a time of sadness. I feel blessed to have little Haiku in my world, and I just hope I can add as much happiness and love to her life as she does to mine.

Give Heini a hug from me. You two clearly have a very special relationship, and with all the adventures and love he receives from you, he'll be with you for a long, long time.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

HEINI said:


> I am really, really scared of that day.
> still I would want heini to be 'released' if it is time for that.
> 
> these thoughts are not good, but sometimes, they overwhelm me. sorry.
> ...


 You are such a sweet person. This strikes such a chord withme as my last yorkie lived till 18 and was put to sleep in 2008. I have a precious yorkie girl now, a little under a year. I am anxious to get my 1st maltese gal.
On a happier note your Heini is scrumptious!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sorry for your sad experience in the vet's office, Becky. I can understand how upset and sad you were feeling. My heart goes out to the woman who was spending the last moments with her beloved dog. And, how kind and sweet of you to give her a hug. 

It makes me wonder how her husband and son (or, whomever they were) could be so insensitive. 

More than once, my husband, Felix, has said ... "One day Snowball is going to break our hearts." I told him to please stop thinking that way because we both love him so, so much ... and, I pray and hope for Snowball to live a long and healthy life.

Snowball has brought so much joy into our lives. Even on my not so better days ... it is Snowball who can make me smile and laugh. He truly does have the soul of an Angel ... just like Dr. Krisi has said more than once.

Before Snowball came home with us, we had taken our last cruise. We used to cruise every year. I loved cruising. I loved being out on the ocean. So much fun on the ships. Some of my fondest memories were watching the sunrises and sunsets on our private balcony from our suites. And, oh, looking up at the millions of glittering stars in the sky. I loved those peaceful and beautiful moments.

But, you know what? I love Snowball even more. I never knew I could fall so completely in love with this precious little guy. And, although he is a special needs dog ... that obviously has neurological problems, too ... I would not give him up for anything in the world. He is my baby and I can't put into words how much I love him.

As most of us have done, I, too, have thought about the dreaded time in our life when we could lose him. We've had to, because of worrying about his care, if God forbid, something should happen to both Felix and me at the same time. Although Dr. Krisi and even our groomer said he would have a home ... I don't think Snowball would survive long without us. 

So, although this might sound selfish ... I would rather Snowball rest at peace before my husband and I should pass on. I also have been assured that, if God forbid, Snowball would become terminally ill, that he will not have to go to the vet's office for his final moments here on earth. Dr. Krisi would be here in our home ... a place where Snowball is his calmest ... and, where I would be able to hold him in my arms. I would want to sing him lullabys and talk to him until he was at peace. The most difficult part, of course, would be having him taken out of my arms. I doubt my tears would then never stop flowing. I would be totally heartbroken.

Now, that I have shared that ... and, your thoughts about Heini, Becky ... I think we should continue to feel grateful for every moment our precious fluff babies bring continuous joy into our lives. I might be having a hard day here and there ... but, Snowball always brings smiles and laughter into my life every day.

Heini is blessed to have you as his Mommy. I always have said he gets to go on the greatest of adventures. If only Snowball could do that, too! You are a wonderful Mommy to Heini. And, your kind and sweet gesture to the woman who was spending the last moments with her beloved dog ... shows what a caring and loving person you are Sweet, Becky. As for your tears ... you are only human. I would have cried, too. In fact, I had tears reading of your experience.

I wish for you and Heini a very long and happy life together! For me and Snowball, too! 

Hugs and Love for both you and Heini.

Marie


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

That is so sad,had me welling.  It is super hard. I still cry when I think of our Maine ****, Katie, who I had to put down last May. I never cried so much in my life over one pet and I have had pets all my life. And some people look at you like you're crazy. I was walking down the isles in Walmart, blinded by tears, trying to gather the things I wanted to bury her in. People asking if I was ok. I am sure I looked like a blubbering fool! It still doesn't make it any easier for us though, does it?
I wish all our pets long and healthy and happy lives with us!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww that is sooo sad. Im so glad that Heini is ok though. I know what you meanthough about how scary it is thinking of the day we have to saygoodbye to our babies. Bella is 7 now, she was only meant to live to be 6 months due to her heart condition and the vet has told us oneday she could be out playing and just 'fall down' dead. It sounds terrible but it could happen, it scares me so much. My mum and dad jack russle is very unwell at the moment, hes 14 - we got him when i was a kid and they are having to think if its better to have him put to sleep at the moment. I cant bare the thought of it. Im just praying he might pass away in his sleep one night instead - as awful as it will be id rather that than the vets


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry:Okay Becky, so now I've been sitting here with tears rolling down my face after reading all the posts here. Tyler's so young that I can't even fathom that moment but I do know that when I was at the vet last time I heard the nurse talking in whispers to the receptionist about someone bringing in their dog to be euthanized. A couple of minutes later I saw a woman clinging to her dog and you could see the depths of sadness in her face. It reminded me of the look on people's faces the day after 9/11 here in NYC. It's that haunting, lost look. As I waited she caressed her darling little one and then I saw her husband son and daughter come in and go in back. I was so stricken when I left that I too couldn't get it out of my mind. Having had so many dogs when I was growing up, I know there comes a time when that decision has to be made but it's a tough one. 

A recent occurrence made me view it a little differently though. When I saw the way my mother-in-law was suffering so much a few weeks ago, nearly completely blind, weak, pain from her afflictions, I said to my friends that I kind of got the idea of assisted suicide. When you get to a point where life is torturous, for instance you're very old and ill, your mind is gone, there's no quality of life I think you really just want to stop living. I think my MIL started starving herself because she really just didn't want to go on after 88 years of a very full life and lots of love. So that's when I realized that we do have that choice with our beloved Malts--when life is intolerable, when they're in so much pain, when there are serious illnesses that impact on everything they do, we can help them rest and leave that torturous life and be at peace. JMO.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ooh Becky. This post just got me teary eyed. Ya know...I think you were there for a reason today...to hug that sweet lady. She had to send her baby to the Bridge. We have all been in her shoes before or will be one day and it honestly is one of the hardest things to go thru in life. There is no pain like the one of losing one of our babies.

My MIL is going thru this now. She has 2 dogs and the one is starting to have a hard time. She keeps saying she never wants another dog after these 2 are gone b/c it's too hard watching them get sick and leave us so soon. I keep telling her that if we all shyed away from having dogs in our life b/c their lifespan is so short....well think of how empty your life would have been all those years and how many dogs would go unloved b/c they dont live as long a life as us. We just have to cherish each minute, hour, and day we have with our babies. A lifetime together with any loved one, whether human or fluff, is never enough. 

I know you were such a comfort for that woman Becky. And Heini I know was a comfort for you b/c I know your heart was breaking after seeing that woman prepare herself to say goodbye to her baby.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to think of it each time I even looked at Dixie when she was a puppy. It finally stopped thank goodness. I know your fear Becky. You were so kind to that lady. I would have hugged her too. So sad. Try to get your mind off of it. Play with Heini and he will make you laugh. He's such a good boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

you are all so gorgeous and so right.
the short lifespan (comparing to ours) we have with those little 4feeted angels is something sooo special, and beeing without it, only because of the (quite egoistic) thought of having to let them go to rainbowland one day, is just wrong.

I am happy about every minute, every hour, every day. I saw a dog got run over on the main street today. oh god, that was so fast, so quick..BAM! and it was dead, that little adventure who run away from somemone to have an exciting day. 
life is just too short to be sad, NO we have to spend happy days together, cuase that is wath those little ones teach us again and again. they are ALWAYS happy, always cheerful, always ready to go out and have fun, to welcome you when you come home and had a hard day, they are there and make us feel HOME and LOVED.

thanks to you all, you precious animal-angels.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HEINI said:


> you are all so gorgeous and so right.
> the short lifespan (comparing to ours) we have with those little 4feeted angels is something sooo special, and beeing without it, only because of the (quite egoistic) thought of having to let them go to rainbowland one day, is just wrong.
> 
> I am happy about every minute, every hour, every day. I saw a dog got run over on the main street today. oh god, that was so fast, so quick..BAM! and it was dead, that little adventure who run away from somemone to have an exciting day.
> ...


:wub::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

You are a wonderful person, reaching out to that lady in her time of need. I too, am terrified of the time my little girls will no longer be here. They are young, 2 and 6, but time goes by so fast. I fantasize about all of us going together. I've never had any interest in growing old and living a long time. My hubs thinks I'm crazy but I see a lot of sick, old people and I often wonder, what is the point? Sorry, don't mean to be so negative, I just got pensive.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

That is so very sad and something that we all will likely face. I am very near that point with my 14 year old sheepdog, Tasker. I have had the "discussion" with the Vet and know his time is not too far away. 

One thing I find upsetting about your story and my own discussion with my Vet is the having to go to the office and WAIT for such a terrible appointment. I asked the staff at my Vet's if he would make a housecall when the time comes and they said he didn't usually do that. Well, he is a farm vet and makes housecalls all the time.

I don't care what I have to pay but when my wonderful guy needs that service I don't want to go to a cold sterile office and most horribly have to sit in a waiting room WAITING for the end. 

I think those appointments should take priority and either be made at a time when there is no waiting or be taken right in. Can you imagine the pain of sitting in a waiting room with your beloved pup sitting in your lap waiting for the end. Heartbreaking!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh this subject is so close to my heart.........having lost my dear Teddy Woofems in 1994-2007(my Yorkie), Cookie 1994-2008 (my Tennessee Walking Horse) and Twinkle Little Star I (my Maltese baby) 2008-2009

I could picture that woman and you Becky being so kind to her. You were thinking of how sad she was and how sad she was going to be and you didn't even relize that when she thought back about that day that she will remember the kind young girl (you) who went out of her way to give her a hug and console her. I guess its the best gift we give to each other as human beings.....an acknowledgement of our emotions. That we are never alone. It is the best medicine for an aching heart and its so easy to give......of course not everyone realizes that its even needed ( such as the kids/husband watching TV or playing video games that we would like to shake sense into) But sometime in most lifetimes we all are on the giving and/or receiving end.

Becky, thank you for being the best you that you can be and helping this woman through a very difficult time, she will remember you forever.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so glad you gave that lady a hug. I am sure she really needed it.


----------

